# Apple One Premier



## zirosky (20 Janvier 2021)

Bonsoir,

je souhaite savoir si quelqu’un a des nouvelles quant à la disponibilité du forfait Premier (29€/mois?) pour Apple One... est-il lié à la sortie de Fitness+ en France ou...?!

merci


----------

